# Name Your M.A.C Eyeshadows!!!



## Miiszliz (Jul 9, 2011)

*want all of you to post the names of all your MAC shadows.

	I just want to know what all you own. I loveeeeee makeup... I am going to post them in ABC order !!* 

  	All that Glitters
	Amber lights
	Antiqued
	Arena
	Bamboo
	Beautiful Iris
	Beauty marked
	Bisque
	Blackberry
	Blacktied
	Blanc Type
	Broze
	Brown down
	Brown script
	Brule
	Brun
	Carbon
	Charcoal Brown
	Club
	Concrete
	Contrast
	Coppering
	copper plate
	coquettee
	corduroy
	cork
	cranberry
	crystal
	crystal avalanche
	creme de violet
	da bling
	dazzlelight
	deep truth
	digit
	electra
	embarck
	era
	espresso
	expensive pink
	fig.1
	filament
	folie
	frogery
	free to be
	gesso
	girlie
	gleam
	goldmine
	gorgeous gold
	grain
	greensmoke
	handwritten
	haux
	hepcat
	honesty
	honey lust
	humid
	hush
	idol eyes
	jest
	kid
	knight divine
	malt
	motif
	mulch
	mylar
	mystery
	mythology
	naked lunch
	nehru
	nocturnelle
	nylon
	omega
	orb
	paradisco
	parfait amour
	passionate
	patina
	phloof!
	pink freeze
	pink venus
	plumage
	plum dressing
	print
	purple haze
	quarry
	retospeck
	rice paper
	romp
	rule
	sable
	saddle
	samoa silk
	satellite dreams
	satin taupe
	scene
	shadowy lady
	shale
	shroom
	silver ring
	sketch
	smut
	soba
	soft brown
	stars N rockets
	star violet
	sushi flower
	sweet lust
	swish
	swiss chocolate
	tempting
	texture
	tilt
	trax
	twinks
	typographic
	vanilla
	vapour
	vex
	vibrant grape
	wedge
	white frost
	woodwinked
	yogurt

Pigments
	Teal
	vanilla
	naked


discontined/limited edition e/s , Pigments and quads
	Sweet sienna(pigment)
  	cocomotion(pigment)
	Prussion e/s
	graphology e/s
	tete a tint e/s
	signed seal e/s
	Night Manoeuvres e/s-style warrior collection
  	Soft force e/s-Style warrior collection
  	Vainglorious e/s-venomous villians collection
	Sweet Joy E/s-Venomous villians collection
	Notoriety quad from make up art cosmetics collection
	All 3 quads in fabulous felines collection


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't wear eyeshadow much. I own only 2 Mac eyeshawdows. One is a paint pot( contructivist) and a frost ( nocturnal).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

oh wow! you have a crazy good amount of shadows! i don't have as many shadows but i do have plenty of pigments! too many to type out in fact! luckily i have a table where i input all my mac stuff on so i never end up with doubles! lol!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Jul 10, 2011)

A Dashing Lassie 	
 		Altered State 	
 		A Wish Come True 	
 		All Races 	
 		Aqua 	
 		Azuki Bean 	
 		Bamboo 	
 		Blanc Type 	
 		Bold Babe 	
 		Boycrazy 	
 		Bronze 	
 		Brule 	
 		Buckwheat 	
 		Burmese Beauty 	
 		Carbon 	
 		Caviar Dreams 	
 		Centre Stage 	
 		Courtly 	
 		Crazy, Cool 	
 		Crest the Wave 	
 		Crown & Sceptre 	
 		Cut to Fit 	
 		Dalliance 	
 		Dame's Desire 	
 		Dandizette 	
 		Deep Truth 	
 		Defiance 	
 		De-Vil 	
 		Diana Undercover 	
 		Dive in Distress 	
 		Double Feature 1 	
 		Double Feature 2 	
 		Double Feature 3 	
 		Double Feature 4 	
 		Double Feature 5 	
 		Double Feature 6 	
 		Double Feature 7 	
 		Double Feature 8 	
 		Ego 	
 		Enviably Fun 	
 		Et Tu, Bouquet? 	
 		Family Treasure 	
 		Firecracker 	
 		Folie 	
 		Follow Your Fantasy 	
 		Free to Be 	
 		Fresh Daisy 	
 		Furiously Fabulous 	
 		Gaelic Gold 	
 		Give Me Liberty of London 	
 		Glamora Castle 	
 		Going Bananas 	
 		Golden Crown 	
 		Goody Goody Gum Drop 	
 		Groundcover 	
 		Heather Belles 	
 		Her Alter Image 	
 		Hey 	
 		Hocus Pocus 	
 		Hold My Gaze 	
 		Humid 	
 		Insurmountable 	
 		Jaan 	
 		Jealousy Wakes 	
 		Juxt 	
 		Lady Justice 	
 		Lime 	
 		Louder, Please 	
 		Lucky Green 	
 		Magical Mist 	
 		Magic Moor 	
 		Manila Paper 	
 		Marvel 	
 		Mating Call 	
 		Melt My Heart 	
 		Moon's Reflection 	
 		Moshi, Moshi! 	
 		Motorhead 	
 		My Dark Magic 	
 		Noir Plum 	
 		Notoriety 	
 		Odalisque 	
 		Once Upon a Time 	
 		Oomph 	
 		Palace Pedigreed 	
 		Paparazz-she 	
 		Paradisco 	
 		Paradise Island 	
 		Parisian Skies 	
 		Peek-at-You 	
 		Perky 	
 		Prance 	
 		Prized 	
 		Purple Haze 	
 		Quite Spoiled 	
 		Rani 	
 		Real Drama 	
 		Retrospeck 	
 		Russian Blue 	
 		Saddle 	
 		Saffron 	
 		Sand & Sun 	
 		Sassy Grass 	
 		Seedy Pearl 	
 		Semi-Precious 	
 		Sex-Pectations 	
 		She Who Dares 	
 		Shimmermoss 	
 		Shock-a-Holic 	
 		Short Shorts 	
 		Showstopper 	
 		Silverwear 	
 		Skintone 2 	
 		Sky Blue 	
 		Sparkle, Neely, Sparkle! 	
 		Spectacle of Yourself 	
 		Spinning Transformation 	
 		Star Studded 	
 		Stovepipe Black 	
 		Style Predator 	
 		Sun Blonde 	
 		Surf U.S.A. 	
 		Sweet & Punchy 	
 		Sweet Joy 	
 		Sweet Lust 	
 		Swell Baby 	
 		Tete-a-Tint 	
 		Tilt 	
 		Tissueweight 	
 		Top of the Posh 	
 		To the Ball 	
 		Tweet Me 	
 		Unflappable 	
 		Vainglorious 	
 		Valliant 	
 		Vanilla 	
 		Very Violet 	
 		Vile Violet 	
 		Vivah 	
 		White Jeanius 	
 		White Rabbit 	
 		Wild by Nature 	
 		Zingy 
 
  	***This does not include pigments***

  	I also love to see what other people have in their collections


----------



## SweetJoy (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, you guys are impressive.  Granted I am just starting out but still....wah wah wee wah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've got:

  	Bronze
  	Charcoal Brown
  	Corduroy
  	Fig. 1
  	Greensmoke
  	Hocus Pocus
	Melon (Pigment)
  	Nocturnelle
  	Plum Dressing
  	Satellite Dreams
  	Shroom
  	Sketch
	Smut
	Sweet Joy
  	Vex
  	Woodwinked


	and I just ordered Memorabilia!


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jul 10, 2011)

All that Glitters Amber Lights Antiqued Aquadisac  Arena Atlantic Blue Bamboo Beauty Marked Black Tied Birds & Berries LE  Bio Green pro Bisque  Black Berry Bottle Green pro Bronze Brown Down Brown Script Brun Carbon Charcoal Brown Chrome Yellow pro Cinderfella LE  Clarity pro Club Contrast Coppering Copper Plate Coquette Corduroy Cork Cranberry  Crazy Cool LE  Crystal  Cute Quad LE  Da Bling Dandizette LE Dazzle Light Deep Truth Electra Electric Eel Embark Era Espresso  Exp Pink Faux Gold Fig 1 Filament  Firecracker LE  Folie Free to Be Fresh Daisy Freshwater  Gazette Grey LE  Gesso Girlie Glamor Castle LE  Going Bananas LE  Gorgeous Gold Grain Green Smoke Handwritten  Haux Hepcat Honesty Honey Lust Humid Hush Idol Eyes Jewel Blue pro Kid Kelly pro Knight Divine Lady Justice Quad LE  Love to Love LE Mineralize  Luck Tom Hello Kitty LE Quad Moon's Reflection  Motif Motorhead LE  Mystery Mythology Mylar Naval pro Newly Minted pro Naked Lunch Nocturnelle Nylon Omega Orange pro Orb Palace Pedigreed Quad LE  Papparazz she LE Paradisco  Patina Passionate pro Pink Freeze Pink Venus Plumage Poison Pen LE  Prepped for glamour LE  Print Prussian Quarry Red Brick Retro Speck Rice Paper Romp Rule Saddle Samoa Silk Scene Seedy Pearl Shadowy Lady Shale She who Dares Disney LE Mineralize  Shock a holic LE  Shroom Shimmermoss  Silver Ring Sketch Sky Blue pro Soba Soft Brown Star Violet Steamy Style Influencer LE Mineralize  Sumptuous Olive Sun Blonde LE  Surf USA LE  Sushi Flower Swell Baby LE  Swimming Swish Tempting Tete a Tint Texture Tilt Too Dolly Hello Kitty LE Quad Trax Typographic Vanilla Vapour Very Violet LE  Vex Wedge Winkle Wood Winked Young Punk LE Mineralize  Yogurt  Unflappable LE   Pigment: 3D Copper pro  3D Silver pro Antique Green Blue Brown Bloodline LE fabulous feline Bright Fuchsia Chocolate Brown Corn Flower Crush Metal LE  Darkside Full Force Violet Glide Green LE Golden Lemon Golden Olive Grape Jigs & Jive LE  Kitschumas Lithe LE fabulous feline  Madly Personal LE Magenta Madness LE Marine Ultra Melon Moon Light Night LE Most Darling LE Naked New Fixation LE  Neo Orange Old Gold Push the Edge LE  Reflect Bronze Glitter Reflect Pearl Glitter Rose Soft Wash Grey LE Summer Stash LE Surf the Ocean LE Tan Teal Vanilla


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 10, 2011)

All that Glitters
	Amber lights
	Antiqued
	Arena
	Bamboo
	Beautiful Iris
	Beauty marked
  	Bio-green
	Bisque
	Blackberry
	Blacktied
	Blanc Type
  	Blue flame
  	Bottle Green
	Bronze
	Brown down
	Brown script
	Brule
	Brun
	Carbon
	Chill
  	Club
  	Cool heat
	Contrast
	Coppering
	Copperplate
	cork
	cranberry
	crystal
	crystal avalanche
	creme de violet
  	chrome yellow
	dazzlelight
	deep truth
	digit
  	dreamweaver
	electra
	embark
	era
	espresso
	expensive pink
	fig.1
	folie
  	free to be
	gesso
	gleam
	goldmine
	gorgeous gold
	grain
  	graphology
	greensmoke
	handwritten
	haux
	hepcat
	honesty
	honey lust
	humid
	hush
  	jealousy wakes
	jest
	kid
	knight divine
  	lucky green
	malt
	motif
	mulch
	mylar
	naked lunch
	nocturnelle
	nylon
	omega
	orb
	paradisco
	parfait amour
	passionate
	patina
	phloof!
	pink freeze
	plumage
	plum dressing
	print
  	prussian
	quarry
	retospeck
	ricepaper
	romp
	rule
	sable
	saddle
	satellite dreams
	satin taupe
	scene
	shadowy lady
	shale
	shroom
	silver ring
	sketch
	smut
	soba
	soft brown
	stars N rockets
	star violet
  	sumptuous olive
  	surf baby
	swiss chocolate
  	tempting
	texture
	tilt
	trax
	twinks
	typographic
	vanilla
	vapour
	vex
	vibrant grape
	wedge
	white frost
	woodwinked
	yogurt

Pigments: 
	Tan
  	Deep Purple
  	Electric Coral
  	Golden Lemon
  	Golden Olive
  	Chartreuse
  	True Chartreuse
  	Green Space
  	Kelly Green
  	Emerald Green
  	Vintage Green
  	Deep Blue Green
  	Teal
  	Heritage Rouge
  	Blue Brown
  	Mutiny
  	Platinum
  	Silver
  	Gold
  	Rose Gold
  	Copper
  	Vanilla
  	Black Black
  	Dark Soul
  	Naval Blue 
  	Cornflower
  	High-Def Cyan
  	Steel Blue
  	Marine Ultra
  	Grape 
  	Rich Purple 
  	Violet
  	Pink Opal
  	Kitschmas
  	Silver Fog
  	Spiritualize
  	Viz-a Violet
  	Lark About 
  	Gold Mode
  	Shimmertime
  	Bell-bottom Blue
  	Jardin Aires
  	Tea Time
  	Royal Flush
  	Primary Yellow
  	Circa Plum
  	(All Old Jars)

  	I know I'm missing a ton of LE eyeshadows and probably pigments I'm forgetting but it's pretty good from memory. 
  	Blondes Gold
  	Fuchsia
  	Museum Bronze
  	Naked
  	Old Gold
  	Pink Pearl
  	Ruby Red
  	Sweet Sienna
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]White[/FONT]
  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]White Gold[/FONT]


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 11, 2011)

love it!!!!


----------



## sziem (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I only started buying them like two weeks ago but so far I have:

  	Tone Grey Quad:
  	- A Warmer White
  	- Tone: Grey
  	- The Right Smoke
  	- Waft

  	Leisuretime
  	Nocturnelle
  	Fig. 1
  	Sable
  	Mulch
  	Fashion Groupie
  	Charred
  	Warming Chill
  	Swish
  	Hot Hot Hot
  	Stars N Rockets
  	Enviably Fun (Tartan Tale)
  	Sunset B
  	Going Bananas
  	Cranberry
  	Bang On Blue
  	Talent Pool
  	Orange
  	Pompous Blue
  	Goldmine
  	Tilt
  	Gulf Stream
  	Cobalt
  	You're Fresh
  	Fashion
  	Krisp
  	Pink Venus

  	Rose Pigment
  	Teal Pigment


----------



## emarie (Jul 12, 2011)

I have:

  	All that Glitters
  	Mulled Cider
  	Satin Taupe
  	Femme Fi
  	Smoke and Diamonds
  	Glamour Check!
  	Hocus Pocus
  	Groundcover
  	Evening Aura
  	Crest the Wave
  	Sun Blonde
  	Bio Green
  	Surf USA
  	Jealousy Wakes
  	Parisian Skies
  	Stars n Rockets
  	Solar White
  	Seeds of Love
  	Petal Worship
  	Contrast
  	Greensmoke


  	I'm slowly building my collection since I don't wear eyeshadow everyday.


----------



## preussischblau (Jul 20, 2011)

Just off the top of my head since I can't look now, I have:

  	All Races
  	Gesso
  	Grand Entrance
  	Handwritten
  	Haunting
  	Jest
  	Mating Call
  	Prussian (x2)
  	Quarry
  	Rule
  	Shroom
  	Tweet Me
  	Violet Trance

  	As far as pigments? Only Cornflower, Mutiny, and Heritage Rouge.

  	Man, my collection feels tiny. XD


----------



## ROlean (Aug 7, 2011)

Good lord.... I thought I had too many.  I only have 20 and barely use them all.  I guess I should mix up my routine a bit.  Anyhow I have:

  	Bows & Curtseys
  	B-Rich
  	Copperplate
  	Fresh Daisy (my favorite)
  	Grand Entrance
  	Groundcover
  	Jest
  	Lucky Green
  	Nocturnelle
  	Satin Taupe
  	Shale
  	Shimmermoss
  	Stars N Rockets
  	This and That (mes)

  	Then My Semi Precious haul

  	Clarity
  	Faux Gold
  	Golden Gaze
  	Hint of Sapphire
  	Rare Find
  	Smoked Ruby


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Aw jealous! I have Cranberry, Carbon, Naked Lunch, Pink Venus, Brule and Woodwinked!


----------



## MsButterfly (Jan 3, 2012)

I own:

  	Copperplate
  	Cork
  	Era
  	Grain
  	Mystery
  	Shroom
  	Vanilla
  	Vex


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 8, 2012)

I do not have that many but here is what I have, they are not in ABC order tho sorry!

  	Haux
  	Espresso
  	Filament
  	Orchre Style
  	Carbon
  	Steamy
  	Jest
  	Tempting
  	Scene
  	Frogery
  	Satin Taupe
  	Ssable
  	Shroom
  	Brule
  	Antiqued
  	Vanilla
  	Woodwinked
  	Honeylust


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2012)

I cant believe I'm actually going to attempt this but in an attempt to not be here all day I'm only going to list my paletted shadows

  	Juiced
  	Lime
  	Jealousy Wakes
  	Bows & Curtsey's
  	Saffron
  	Gesso
  	Atlantic Blue
  	Sassy Grass
  	Marvel
  	Outre
  	Da Bling
  	Antiqued
  	Hocus Pocus
  	Aqua
  	Shadowy Lady
  	Free To Be
  	Sushi Flower
  	Shale
  	Glamour Check!
  	Straw Harvest
  	Post Haste
  	LaLa
  	Very Violet
  	Coppering
  	Orange
  	Hot Hot Hot
  	Seedy Pearl
  	Star Violet
  	Off The Page
  	Red Brick
  	Alum
  	Black Tied
  	Typographic
  	Fashion
  	Embark
  	Silver Ring
  	Knight Divine
  	Idol Eyes
  	Go
  	Brown Down
  	Carbon
  	Smoke & Diamonds
  	Love Lace
  	Bronze
  	Mystery
  	Patina
  	Symmetry
  	Tempting
  	Honesty
  	Dazzlelight
  	Woodwinked
  	Era
  	Camel
  	Brule
  	Amber Lights
  	Cork
  	Honey Lust
  	Satin Taupe
  	Naked Lunch
  	Top Hat
  	Nehru
  	Prussian
  	Plummage
  	Flash Track
  	Graphology
  	Deep Truth
  	Tilt
  	Strike A Pose
  	Star By Night
  	Contrast
  	Moon's Reflection
  	Talent Pool
  	Freshwater
  	Electric Eel
  	Grain
  	Dream Maker
  	Chrome Yellow
  	Henna
  	Rated R
  	Arena
  	Goldmine
  	Bright Sunshine
  	Club
  	Bitter
  	Pollinator
  	Gorgeous Gold
  	Sumptuous Olive
  	Lucky Green
  	Sour Lemon
  	Shimmermoss
  	Steamy
  	Bottle Green
  	Greensmoke
  	Cool Heat
  	Aquadisiac
  	One-Off
  	Blue Calm
  	Blue Flame
  	Newly Minted
  	Humid
  	BioGreen
  	Big T
  	Winkle
  	Sunset B.
  	Sketch
  	Fig. 1
  	Vibrant Grape
  	Cobalt
  	Passionate
  	Plum Dressing
  	Stars 'N Rockets
  	Parfait Amour
  	Blackberry
  	Hepcat
  	Violet Trance
  	Indian Ink


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2012)

* Smut * Shale * Indian Ink (Pro) * Electra * Scene * Blackberry * Violet Trance (LE) * Unflappable (LE) * Satin Taupe  Pigment-wise I have a little vial of Naked and a sample jar of Mauvement (LE).


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2012)

*Single e/s - small*
  	Patina                                                                                       Crystal                                                             Sable
  	Crystal Avalanche                                                                  Carbon                                                             Illegal Cargo
  	Off the Page                                                                            Goldenrod                                                       Romping
  	Blue Edge                                                                                Contrast                                                          Cosmic
  	Flashtrack                                                                                Freshwater                                                      Evening Aura
  	Moon's Reflection                                                                  Surreal                                                              Firespot
  	Zonk Blue!                                                                               Pompous Blue                                                Orange
  	Big T                                                                                         Plumage                                                           Firecracker
  	Aquadisiac                                                                              Haunting                                                           Hot Hot Hot
  	Electric Eel                                                                              Electro sky                                                        Give me Liberty of London
  	Electra                                                                                      Cobalt                                                               Free tO Be
  	Wondergrass                                                                          Bio Green                                                         Mythology
  	Swimming                                                                               Humid                                                               Springtime Skipper
  	Sumptious Olive                                                                     Greensmoke                                                   Moth Brown
  	Overgrown                                                                                Eyepopping                                                     Perky
  	Juxt                                                                                            Sassy grass                                                    Playful
  	Sweet and Punchy                                                                 Shimmermoss                                                Ground Brown
  	Steamy                                                                                     Moonflower                                                       Cool Heat
  	Parrot                                                                                       Jewel Blue                                                        Jest
  	Bang on Blue                                                                          Blue absinthe                                                   Neutral Pink
  	Gorgeous gold                                                                       Going bananas                                                Vanilla
  	Bright Sunshine                                                                     Chrome Yellow                                                 Solar White
  	Goldmine                                                                                 Juiced                                                                Brule
  	Rule                                                                                          Peppier                                                              Magic Dust
  	Budding beauty                                                                      Summer Neutral                                              Shore Leaf
  	Falling star                                                                              Coppering
  	Amber Lights                                                                          Casino                                                               _To be continued......._
  	Ricepaper                                                                                Metamorph
  	Lime                                                                                         Aqua
  	Kelly                                                                                          Newly Minted
  	Gulf Stream                                                                             Warm Chill
  	Plum dressing                                                                        Hepcat
  	Nocturnelle                                                                              Star Violet
  	Passionate                                                                              Creme D violet
  	Stars N Rockets                                                                     Iris Print


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are mine:

  	- Satin taupe
  	- Paradisco
  	- Handwritten
  	- Brule
  	- Copperplate
  	- Naked lunch
  	- Shale
  	- Electra
  	- Typographic
  	- Star violet
  	- Club
  	- Patina


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 5, 2012)

I only have a few!

  	All That Glitters - Veluxe Pearl
  	Beauty Marked - Velvet
  	Blue Candy - Satin
  	Dazzlelight - Veluxe Pearl
  	Deep Truth - Frost
  	Expensive Pink - Veluxe Pearl
  	Juiced - Velvet
  	Mythical - Veluxe Pearl
  	Mythology - Lustre
  	Parfait Amour - Frost
  	Royale - Matte
  	Sumptious Olive - Veluxe Pearl
  	Star Violet - Veluxe Pearl
  	Steamy - Frost
  	Trax - Velvet
  	Woodwinked - Veluxe Pearl


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2012)

Amber lights
	Antiqued
	Beautiful Iris
	Blackberry
	Blanc Type
  	Blue Candy
  	Blue Storm
  	Bottle Green
	Bronze
	Brown Down
	Brown Script
	Brun
	Carbon
  	Carbonized
	Charcoal Brown
  	Chill Blue
	Club
	Concrete
	Contrast
	Coppering
	Corduroy
	Cork
	Cranberry
	Creme de Violet
  	Dandizette
  	Deep Damson
	Deep Truth
  	Diamond Dove
	Embark
	Era
	Espresso
	Expensive Pink
	Fig.1
	Folie
  	Freshwater
	Grain
	Greensmoke
  	Ground Brown
	Handwritten
	Haux
  	Hocus Pocus
	Humid
  	Indian Ink
	Juxt
  	Keep Your Cool
	Knight Divine
  	Lala
  	Legendary
  	Lie Low
  	Lucky Green
  	Make Your Mark
  	Mystery
	Naked Lunch
	Nocturnelle
  	Odalisque
	Omega
  	One to Watch
  	Orange
	Parfait Amour
  	Parisian Skies
	Passionate
	Pink Venus
	Plumage
	Plum Dressing
  	Post Haste
	Print
	Quarry
  	Red Brick
	Romp
  	Royale
	Rule
	Sable
	Satellite Dreams
	Satin Taupe
	Scene
	Shadowy Lady
	Shale
	Silver Ring
	Sketch
	Smut
	Soft Brown
  	Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!
	Stars n Rockets
	Star Violet
  	Steamy
  	Styledriven
  	Sumptuous Olive
  	Sunny Outlook
	Swiss Chocolate
	Tempting
	Texture
  	Three Ring Yellow
  	Thru the Night
	Trax
	Twinks
	Typographic
  	Unflappable
  	Weathered
	Wedge
	Woodwinked
	Yogurt


----------



## MACerette (Mar 8, 2013)

All that glitters
  	Amber lights
  	Arena
  	Barefoot (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Bio green
  	Bisque
  	Bitter
  	Blanc type
  	Bottle green
  	Brun
  	Call Me Bubbles quad (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Carbon
  	Club
  	Colour Added quad (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Copperplate
  	Coquette
  	Cork
  	Cranberry
  	Crazy cool (LE Dare to Wear)
  	Crystal Avalanche
  	Deep truth
  	EDES Dark dare (LE In Extra Dimension)
  	EDES Lunar (LE In Extra Dimension)
  	EDES Modern pewter (LE In Extra Dimension)
  	EDES Young venus (LE In Extra Dimension)
  	Electra
  	Expensive pink
  	Feeling fresh (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Folie
  	Gesso
  	Girlie
  	Going bananas (LE Dare to Wear)
  	Goldmine
  	Greensmoke
  	Haux
  	Hepcat
  	Honey lust
  	Humid
  	Idol eyes
  	Jaunty (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Jest
  	Juxt
  	Louder, please (LE Dare to Wear)
  	Lucky green
  	MES Cloudy afternoon (LE Naturally)
  	MES Daylight (LE Naturally)
  	MES Earthly (LE Heavenly Creatures)
  	MES Heat element (LE from...?)
  	MES In the sun (LE Naturally)
  	MES Pink union (LE Chenman)
  	MES Sky (LE Heavenly Creatures)
  	MES Smutty green
  	MES Summer haze (LE Naturally)
  	MES Supersweet (LE Chenman)
  	MES Twilight falls (LE Naturally)
  	MES Water (LE Heavenly Creatures)
  	MES Young punk
  	Moon's reflection
  	Mulch
  	Mylar
  	Naked lunch
  	Nautical navy (LE Hey, Sailor!)
  	Nocturnelle
  	Nylon
  	Paradisco
  	Parfait amour
  	Passionate
  	Phloof!
  	Plumage
  	Print
  	Prussian
  	Retrospeck
  	Ricepaper
  	Sassy grass (LE Dare to Wear)
  	Satelitte dreams
  	Satin Taupe
  	Shock-a-holic (LE Dare to Wear)
  	Shop & Drop quad (LE Shop Shop Shop)
  	Shroom
  	Smut
  	Spoiled Rich quad (LE Archie's Girls)
  	Steamy
  	Sumptuous olive
  	Sushi flower
  	Sweet lust
  	Swimming
  	Typographic
  	Vanilla
  	Vex
  	Wedge
  	Woodwinked
  	Yogurt
  	Zingy (LE Dare to Wear)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2013)

*Eyeshadows* * Smut * Shale * Indian Ink (Pro) * Electra * Scene * Blackberry * Violet Trance (LE) * Unflappable (Mega-Metal; LE) * Satin Taupe * Brun * Mystery  *Pigments* * Naked (vial) * Teal (vial) * Blue Brown (vial) * Mauvement (vial & sample jar) * Violet (sample jar)


----------



## MACerette (Mar 12, 2013)

geeko said:


> *Single e/s - small*
> Patina                                                                                       Crystal                                                             Sable
> Crystal Avalanche                                                                  Carbon                                                             Illegal Cargo
> Off the Page                                                                            Goldenrod                                                       Romping
> ...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Update:  Eye Shadows  All That Glitters - Veluxe Pearl Amber Lights - Frost Barefoot - Veluxe Pearl Beauty Marked - Velvet Bisque - Matte Blue Candy - Satin Brash - Veluxe Pearl Brun - Satin Call Me Bubbles - Satin Carbon - Matte Club - Satin Cranberry - Frost Da Bling - Veluxe Pearl Dazzlelight - Veluxe Pearl Deep Cravings - Veluxe Pearl Deep Truth - Frost Eat, Love - Satin Embark - Matte Expensive Pink - Veluxe Pearl Feeling Fresh - Frost Fresh Daily - Frost Fresh Water - Veluxe Pearl Full of Flavour - Matte Gesso - Matte Greensmoke - Lustre Hepcat - Frost Heroine - Satin Humid - Frost Hypnotizing - Frost Jealousy Wakes - Veluxe Pearl Juiced - Velvet Juxt - Satin Kid - Veluxe Mythical - Veluxe Pearl Mythology - Lustre Nautical Navy - Satin Parfait Amour - Frost Pearled Earth - Frost Power Boosted  - Veluxe Pearl Romp - Frost Royale - Matte Satin Taupe - Frost Shimmermoss - Veluxe Pearl Shop & Drop - Satin Sketch - Velvet Sumptious Olive - Veluxe Pearl Star Violet - Veluxe Pearl Steamy - Frost Sugar Snack - Matte Sunny Spot - Matte Teal - Matte Three Ring Yellow - Veluxe Pearl Tilt - Frost Trax - Velvet Vex - Frost Woodwinked - Veluxe Pearl  Mineralize Eye Shadow  Fireside Frost at Midnight Silver Birch  Pigments   Antique Green Black Black Black Poodle Lucky In Love Magic Spells Pink Opal Rose Steel Blue Tan  Pro Longwear Paintpot  Écair


----------

